# Office pranks



## dakuda (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any good ideas for harmless office pranks?

All of the desks in my classroom were upside down when I came in this morning.  I need to get the secretary back.


----------



## H4D (May 6, 2009)

Post it notes?


----------



## dakuda (May 6, 2009)

THat one is not bad.  I'd have to buy my own post-its because I would feel bad using the school's.


----------



## woodchuck (May 6, 2009)

I've seen offices filled with balloons. Party streamers tacked to the ceiling. Completely moving everything out. Anything really good like your desk would be lots of work.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2009)

Some of my favorite pranks involve office computers.
At one facility where I was employed in their maint. department I did a lot of their network wiring... 
Needless to say being tight with the IT person helps a lot with these pranks...

Set this picture up to be her screensaver picture... 






The look on her face will be priceless!


----------



## dakuda (May 7, 2009)

I already did the classic take a photo of the desktop, set that image as your wallpaper, hide the icons and taskbar.  She was confused for 10 minutes.  She just thought the computer froze.  I like that one.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2009)

dakuda said:


> I already did the classic take a photo of the desktop, set that image as your wallpaper, hide the icons and taskbar.  She was confused for 10 minutes.  She just thought the computer froze.  I like that one.



Thats another good one but the blue screen of death brings out an increased pucker factor...

Another good one is if the IT person upon seeing the blue screen wheels up with an old clunker of a pc and pretends that the victim will have to use that while theirs is being repaired...

"Do you remember how windows 98 works????" LOL


----------



## travelover (May 7, 2009)

A few years back, I exchanged a guy's telephone handset for a zucchini. I even plugged the wire into the end.

Also pulled off several of the keys and swapped them on the keyboard (guy was not a touch typist). 

Put an opened can of sardines waaaay to the back of the top drawer.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2009)

I little bit of this soaked on a rag tucked behind a desk drawer works well...


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2009)

I once had a co worker drive around for 3 days with one of these on his bumper before finding it....


----------



## dakuda (May 7, 2009)

Keep 'em coming.  

This is not over.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 8, 2009)

hahahaha...These are awesome.


----------



## Redwood (May 8, 2009)

A while back I worked at a place where they served coffee in styofoam cups during coffee break. A small vial of brake kleen poured into the cup while they weren't looking yielded interesting results...

Mainly when they picked up the cup the bottom of the cup stayed on the table...

It usually surprised them...


----------



## Redwood (May 8, 2009)

Change the year on her PC to 2015...
The days of the week are the same but it may yield interesting results on documents for a while until noticed...


----------



## Redwood (May 8, 2009)

This was a prank we pulled on one of the guys at our firehouse...
We jacked the drive axle of his new car up and blocked it about 1/4" off the ground...

For ome reason he had a perplexed look on his face when he tried to leave and it didn't move....


----------



## Redwood (May 8, 2009)

I bet by now some of you are saying you never want to work with me... lol


----------



## JohnnyO (May 12, 2009)

Yes, and it frightens me that you live in CT too.


----------



## racsan (May 13, 2009)

way back when i worked at a small family-owned boat dealership ( i was the only one not related) i rigged the chair and desk in the small office, it was a 10 x 10 office with glass frontage, and every morning the routine was the same, the secretary would walk in, set her coffie down, pull out the chair and sit down. i had took about 7-10 of those "pull" firecrackers (had a string on each end) tied one set of strings to the desk leg and the other ends got tied to the chair leg. i took up a spot where i could watch and sure enough, glad she sat the coffie down. there was a stream of expectives, followed by my name. i was laughing so hard i couldnt play dumb. when i asked how it was known it was me, i was told the others (all related ,remember) wouldnt have dared. its still funny , even after 15 years.


----------



## homefish (May 13, 2009)

Find their paperclips and connect tham all together.  It will drive them nuts.


----------



## Aurorae (May 18, 2009)

These are hilarious! Would be a ton of fun to try out.


----------



## jimmy50 (May 26, 2009)

:banana: Switch the desk drawers around. That will make anyone upset then look out!


----------



## dakuda (May 26, 2009)

I actually talked to the prankster's daughter last week  She suggested either TP'ing or spraying silly string all over her mother's office.


----------



## travelover (May 27, 2009)

Wrap the area in yellow crime scene tape. Draw the outline of a body in chalk on the carpet.


----------



## dakuda (May 27, 2009)

travelover said:


> Wrap the area in yellow crime scene tape. Draw the outline of a body in chalk on the carpet.



In the environment in which I work, that would not go over well.   

Might be fine in other places though.


----------



## racsan (May 28, 2009)

yeah, that one may come off as threatning, no need to "leave" a job that way.


----------



## djbig (Jul 24, 2009)

this thread gave me a good laugh!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Something I read somewhere, sometime and always wanted to do...they had an office manager who bought a new fuel efficent car. The first day he drove it to the office he couldn't stop telling everyone just how great his new purchase was. So, someone went out and bought a gas can and for the first 2 weeks they would add a couple gallons of gas to his tank. Every day he would brag about the 50 plus miles per he was getting, just couldn't believe it. Then for the next couple weeks they added nothing to the tank. Well he wasn't bragging any more. Then the next couple weeks they would siphon out a couple gallons each day. Well Mr. Office Mgr had his car in the shop once a week complaing about the lousy milage he was geeting. They finally told him but he found it less than amusing. Oh well....


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Something I read somewhere, sometime and always wanted to do...they had an office manager who bought a new fuel efficent car. The first day he drove it to the office he couldn't stop telling everyone just how great his new purchase was. So, someone went out and bought a gas can and for the first 2 weeks they would add a couple gallons of gas to his tank. Every day he would brag about the 50 plus miles per he was getting, just couldn't believe it. Then for the next couple weeks they added nothing to the tank. Well he wasn't bragging any more. Then the next couple weeks they would siphon out a couple gallons each day. Well Mr. Office Mgr had his car in the shop once a week complaing about the lousy milage he was geeting. They finally told him but he found it less than amusing. Oh well....



::::


----------



## Billvila (Sep 11, 2009)

That's elaborate.And Difficult. Wow. I filled a managers car with balloons once. She thought it was nice.


----------

